# (Closed)



## Wabbajax (Jul 21, 2019)

Thank you for the responses. For now, I'm going to close this thread.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jul 21, 2019)

Ah... a casual RP! Maybe this RP can help me out of my long standing writer’s block. I’ll give this one a go, sure!

My sona is Mae, a bearded dragon lizard. Mae is always happy and cheerful, and tries her best to make those around her feel just as happy as she makes herself out to be. Underneath the surface, however, Mae is quite the recluse, and often lonely. She’s hesitant to be truly close to other people, but she always tries. She’s a heteroromantic demisexual, who prefers a romantic relationship with men, and only ever experiences sexual attraction or tendencies when it involves someone she knows, and is already deeply tied to. Things like porn and strip clubs disgust her, and things like one night stands and friends with benefits aren’t her speed, to put things in perspective. Mae is the type to end conflicts before they even start, and is always willing to make new friends, despite the polar aspects of her personality. She lives off of minimum wage jobs, but always has a can do attitude!

I will leave Mae’s ref sheet below:


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2019)

I’m in


----------



## Wabbajax (Jul 22, 2019)

Universe said:


> I’m in


Not to be rude, but I'm going to need a bit more information to figure out if our 'sonas are going to be a good fit for eachother before saying yes.

I tend to write quite a bit when I RP and I expect fairly detailed and descriptive posts. Just so you aren't surprised...


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2019)

Oh


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 10, 2019)

*sigh*
I am not good with relationships...
It's a whole complex behind this
it's a gigantic net of twists and turns and bullshit
If I am like this shit happens, if I'm not, worse shit might happen or I stay the same no wonder how
You know the drill


----------



## ZELPHINA (Sep 15, 2019)

Hello! I'm willing to RP with you!

About me as a person: I love long RP's with full length paragraphs, correct spelling, and proper grammar. I normally do anywhere from 5-20 lines, and would prefer story over fluff. I'm always in for a challenge, and love to explore relationships with characters, and no just jump straight into bed. I am all for discussing in length the concept for stories, and fleshing out the minor details.

About my fursona (see profile picture to left): Her name is Bobby-anne, and she's a young deer. She's around 18yrs old (She can be older if need be). She's fun loving, excitable, and a joy to be around. She loves making friends, and enjoys being around other fursonas. She is creative, and spends a lot of time painting. She's 5"9', and around 160lbs.


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 16, 2019)

Hello

I'm currently a bit down on RPs, and I might be looking to RP the sergal version of my fursona a bit. 

He's an ex-soldier, and has the same character as my hyena (as being a professional, dutiful, loyal warrior while hiding or internalizing all his conflict. Plus, he's also a bit of a loner.) There might be more to him but I havent developed him that much.

I'm also a sucker for quality RP and like posting long paragraphs.


----------



## Wabbajax (Sep 22, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> I'm currently a bit down on RPs, and I might be looking to RP the sergal version of my fursona a bit.


I appreciate the offer. Your sergal looks amazing! Unfortunately, I think I am going to take a break from RP for a little bit to focus on some other things. Which is a shame, because I think I would have enjoyed getting to know the ex-soldier.


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 22, 2019)

Wabbajax said:


> I appreciate the offer. Your sergal looks amazing! Unfortunately, I think I am going to take a break from RP for a little bit to focus on some other things. Which is a shame, because I think I would have enjoyed getting to know the ex-soldier.



All right. If you want to you can drop me a PM, or share discord tag incase you want to RP in the future


----------

